# Hunting Lease available Jefferson Co and Wayne Co.



## Louis Horton (Jul 6, 2019)

Posting this for my father in law. He has the following  properties available for hunting lease:

Jefferson Co. 130 acre - 110 acre and a 118 acre. 
Wayne Co. 90 acre and a 50 acre. 

Most all have pine trees on them and they really haven't been hunted in years. Plenty of cover. 
If interested please contact Louis Horton 615-474-5170

I will try and respond to any questions here as well. Thanks


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 6, 2019)

Price per ac?


----------



## Louis Horton (Jul 6, 2019)

$10 per Ac


----------



## Old Farm (Jul 7, 2019)

Pm sent


----------



## Bohawg (Jul 7, 2019)

PM sent


----------



## Baxley88 (Jul 7, 2019)

Do any of the properties have access to power or water?


----------



## Jroberts9966 (Jul 12, 2019)

pm sent


----------



## Firemac (Jul 17, 2019)

Louis Horton said:


> Posting this for my father in law. He has the following  properties available for hunting lease:
> 
> Jefferson Co. 130 acre - 110 acre and a 118 acre.
> Wayne Co. 90 acre and a 50 acre.
> ...


I am very interested in the Jefferson tracts if they are still available. If you could call me please I would appreciate it. My name is Jonathan 678-414-0367


----------



## Cbrooks81 (Jul 28, 2019)

Iam interested in Jefferson tracks for me and my family if still available call me at863 308 1387
Thanks


----------



## BIGMAN58 (Oct 23, 2019)

is any of this land still for lease?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 23, 2019)

BIGMAN58 said:


> is any of this land still for lease?


The poster has not been on here sence July. There’s a number in his post. Call it.


----------

